# Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!



## Ares (7. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

wir bauen gerade unser Hochbeet zu einem Pflanzenfilter/Pflanzenteich um. Aber über einige Dinge sind wir uns noch nicht im klaren: 
1. Welche Teichfolie ist besser? PVC oder EPDM-Teichfolie. Wobei wir zu letzterem tendieren. 
2. Reicht Kies für die Bepflanzung aus?
3. Welche Pflanzen sind am besten geeignet? Nicht höher als 1m.

Der neue Teich soll eine Größe von 3,50 x 4 m haben und eine Tiefe von ca. 40-50 cm bekommen. Der Wasserzulauf kommt über den Siebfilter und den 3 Kammerfilter aus dem bereits vorhandenen Gartenteich und soll über einen kleinen Wasserfall, ca. 40 cm Höhenunterschied,  wieder in diesen zurück laufen.

Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## karsten. (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo

bist Du mit der Suchfunktion schon durch ?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24323/?q=bodenfilter 

(das blaue sind LINKS )

zu 1 das ist eine Frage des Glaubens und des Geldbeutels 
wenn man einen kolmatierten Filter zurückbauen muss , wird es keine Folie überleben 

deshalb ist es listig ........, Vorbereitungen beim Bau zu treffen z.B. durch Abtrennungen die nicht durchwurzelt werden , Revisionsschächte usw.

zu 2 Kies hält Dir die Pflanzemn senkrecht ..... 
bietet aber nicht soviel Besiedlungsfläche wie Lava oder Blähton

zu 3 die etabliertesten Repropflanzen sind __ Schilf ,auch die kleineren Sorten,
__ Lilien , __ Seggen ,__ Igelkolben ,__ Rohrkolben und __ Binsen

dh. nicht alles wild durcheinanderpflanzen !

die besten Leistungen bringen starke Bestände , lieber weniger Arten dafür mehr 

mfG


----------



## Ares (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Karsten,

die Suchfunktion arbeite ich schon seit einigen Wochen durch. 
Ich hatte gehofft von Euch "Teichprofis" ein wenig Erfahrungsberichte zusätzlich zu bekommen.

Heute war ich im benachbarten Gartencenter, das sich auch auf Gartenteiche spezialisiert hat. 
Dank 50 % Rabatt zum Schlußverkauf gab es dort auch Teichpflanzen günstig zu erwerben. Dort habe ich bereits Zebrasime, Wasseriris, __ Igelkolben und __ Kalmus gekauft.Wie viele Pflanzen brauche ich wohl für den Anfang? Es sind ca. 15 qm zu bepflanzen. 
Lava gibt es dort auch im 500 kg Big Pack zu 64,- € , also wird dies wohl an Stelle des Kies bei mir Verwendung finden. Und Kautschuk-Folie gibt es dort auch.
Jetzt muss nur der Teich fertig werden. 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Ares (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Noch eine Frag: hier wird meist empfohlen den Pflanzenfilter mindestens 50 cm tief zu gestalten. Heißt das auch gleichzeitig, das die eingesetzten Pflanzen so tief gepflanzt werden sollen - bzw. eine derartige Pflanztiefe brauchen? Oder bleibt so viel Raum unter den eingesetzten Pflanzen?


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*



Ares schrieb:


> Lava gibt es dort auch im 500 kg Big Pack zu 64,- € , also wird dies wohl an Stelle des Kies bei mir Verwendung finden.



Hallo kannst Du mal schreiben welche Kette das ist ? 
Der Preis ist sicher interessant auch für andere Teichund Filter bauer. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Bibo-30 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

hi
ja, es bleibt soviel Raum unter den Pflanzen. Die sollen ja mit Ihren Wurzeln immer neue Wege für das Wasser "Öffnen" und das Substrat verschieben, sodas das Wasser immer woanders lang fließt.


----------



## axel (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Sandra

Mein Pflanzenfilter sieht so auch .
Er ist 30 cm tief und mit Kieselsteinen gefüllt. Ich hab PVC Folie genommen . 
Auf die Folie hab ich noch alten Fußbodenbelag oder alte Auslegware gelegt für den Fall das ich den Filter mal ausschippen muß um ihn zu reinigen .
An einen Reinigungsablauf hab beim Bau ich leider nicht gedacht 
Das Wasser wird,durch einen Drainagerohr das unten im Filter liegt und mit Fließ umwickelt ist , in den Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen geleitet.
Die Wurzeln der Pflanzen stehen in den blanken Kieselsteinen ohne Substat .
Sie wachsen prächtig . Hab dort viele verschiedene Pflanzen zu stehen von unterschiedlicher Höhe . 
Ich würd die Wurzeln der Pflanzen auf 10 - 20 cm Wassertiefe stellen-

     

lg axel


----------



## Ares (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Hallo kannst Du mal schreiben welche Kette das ist ?
> Der Preis ist sicher interessant auch für andere Teich und Filter bauer.
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel



Hallo Wuzzel,

ich hoffe das es erlaubt ist. Sonst bitte wieder löschen.

Ich war beim 
Tuincentrum Daniëls
Herkenbosserweg 4
6063 NL - Vlodrop
gleich an der Grenze zwischen Wassenberg und Roermond

@ Bianca,

Danke!

@ Axel,

vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung und die Bilder. 
Da bei mir der Wasserzulauf vom Filter kommt, kann ich das Wasser aber nur von oben in den Pflanzenfilter laufen lassen. Sonst würde mir ja in kürzester Zeit der Filter überlaufen. Alternativ wäre der Zulauf über eine zweite Pumpe ohne Vorfilterung möglich, aber dann befürchte ich, dass der Pflanzenfilter viel zu schnell verdreckt ist. 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## axel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Sandra 

Ein Pflanzenfilter sollte nur langsam durchströmt werden. Das Wasser das aus Deinem Filter kommt kannst Du durch einen Bypass aufteilen . Ein Teil des Wassers fließt dann durch den Pflanzenfilter in den Teich zurück und der andere Teil direkt in den Teich zurück  .
Gib mal bei suche Bypass ein.
Wieviel Liter fördert Deine Pumpe den ?

lg
axel


----------



## Ares (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Max. 12.000 l , abzüglich ca. 2 m Höhenunterschied bis zum Siebfilter.


----------



## Bibo-30 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

huhu
reden wir über einen Pflanzenfilter oder über einen Bodenfilter?


----------



## Ares (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Bianca,

ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Unterschied für die beiden Begriffe nicht ganz klar.

Geplant ist ein erhöhter, stark bepflanzter, kleiner Teich mit Niedrigwasser (ca. 50 cm) der u.a. dazu dienen soll, neben dem Filter, das Wasser aus dem Fischteich zu klären. Da in meinem Fischteich auch zwei Koi ihr Unwesen treiben  ist an eine gute Bepflanzung kaum zu denken.

@ Axel, 

die Idee mit dem Bypass ist klasse! Warum sind wir nicht selber darauf gekommen. 

Toll, das es dieses Forum gibt. Man lernt nie aus. Um so besser wenn die Tipps kommen bevor der Teich fertig ist.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Sandra, 

unter einem bepflanzten Bodenfilter versteht man ein Becken, oder einen Graben oder ähnliches, das mit Substrat gefüllt und bepflanzt ist und möglichst gleichmässig von Wasser durchströmt wird. 
Dem sollte immer eine gute Vorfilterung vorausgehen, damit das Substrat nicht verstopft. Auf dem Substrat siedeln sich viel mehr nützliche Bakterien und anderes Kleingetier an, als Du je im freien Wasser finden wirst. 

In meinen Augen wäre das einem simplen bepflanzten Teich an Effektivität deutlich voraus 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Ares (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hm, dann wird es wohl ein Bodenfilter. Freies Wasser soll es, bis auf eine  kleine Fläche in der vielleicht ein paar Kaulquappen heranwachsen können ohne das die Fische sie als Mahlzeit ansehen, nicht geben.

Und was wäre dann ein Pflanzenfilter?

Sorry, ich habe es immer noch nicht ganz verstanden. Oder gibt es gar keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Interessant ist dann sicherlich folgender Link für Dich: www.bodenfilter.de 
Da kann man übrigens, bei entsprechender Größe, die Abwässer ganzer Gemeinden mit reinigen. 

Zum Pflanzenfilter kann ich Dir nichts sagen, weil ich nicht weiss was daran so viel anders ist, als ein nett bepflanzter Teich. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Bibo-30 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

hallo Sandra
ein Pflanzenfilter ist angelegt, wie ein Teich, freies Wasser, viele Pflanzen...olso quasi ein Pflanzen"filter"teich ....wenn ich mich nun nicht irre. http://www.barrensteinerland.de/pageID_1127555.html

und ein bewachsener Bodenfilter ist komplett mit Substrat gefüllt. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19524/?q=Bodenfilter

EDIT: Wuzzel war schneller


----------



## Bebel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Sandra

Ein bewachsener Bodenfilter ist effektiver als ein "Pflanzenfilter", ich beschäftige mich auch schon seit einiger Zeit damit. Leider habe ich immer noch keine wirklich gute Idee, wie ich den, in den Garten *schön* integrieren kann (platzmäßig). Ich meine Platz ist, wenn auch begrenzt da , soll aber auch noch nett aussehen (so sind Frauen nun einmal  !!!!!!   )

Würde PVC-Folie und Lavastein nehmen und mit __ Schilf bepflanzen. Da bin ich mir schon sicher. Wie ich den Bodenfilter gestalte um ein vorzeitiges Verschlammen zu verhindern, weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Bei mir wäre er auch im Bypass nach dem Filter geschaltet, dass ist schon mal sicher.

Würde gerne das Wasser von oben in das Substrat laufen lassen. Ich hoffe jemand hat Erfahrung damit.

LG Bebel


----------



## Ares (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo,

ich möchte Euch mal ein paar Bilder von unserem "Projekt" zeigen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Bild 1 + 2 zeigen das Hochbeet mit dem bisherigen (wild)Bewuchs.
Bild 3 nachdem ich mich schon etwas ausgetobt habe 
und Bild 4 so soll es mal aussehen (etwas Phantasie ist gefragt)

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Ares (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Bald ist es so weit. Die Folie und das Vlies liegen schon bereit. Z. Z. wird noch eine Zementschicht zum Schutz vor Wühlmäusen und Wurzeln eingebracht und dann soll die Folie rein. 
Allerdings rätseln wir noch, wie wir uns die Möglichkeit offen halten auch mal über den Lava-Kies gehen zu können ohne das die Folie beschädigt wird. Sicher muß man ja auch mal z. B. um die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile zu entfernen, über das "Becken" gehen können. Sollten wir noch ein extra Vlies zwischen Lava und Folie legen???    
Ich hoffe auf Tipps!

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## axel (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Sandra

Ich würd ein Fließ mit reinlegen . Wenn Du den Lavakies aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal rausschippen mußt beschädigst Du die Teichfolie nicht so schnell.


lg 
axel


----------



## Ares (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Ok. Danke Dir. 
Gibt es noch einen Tipp ob es besser ist, den Wasserstand unter oder über der Oberfläche der Lavaschicht zu halten? Wo sind da die Vor- bzw. Nachteile? 

Sorry, aber je mehr ich mir den Kopf zerbreche um das optimale Ergebnis zu erzielen, um so mehr Fragen kommen auf. Und noch ist es ja nicht zu spät


----------



## axel (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo  Sandra 

Ich nochmal  
Hatte dieses Jahr Kies aus meinen Filter genommen ,so das  Wasser übern Kies war .
 Das Ergebnis ist, das Fadenalgen über dem Kies im Bodenfilter wachsen die dann in den Teich gespült werden . 
Ich fülle morgen wieder Kies auf so das kein Wasser übern Kies zu sehen ist.
Vielleicht haben ja andere User noch andere Erfahrungen .

lg
axel


----------



## Ares (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Und warum hast Du den Kies raus genommen?

Hatte doch auch sicher einen Grund. Oder?


----------



## heiko_243 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*



> Hallo kannst Du mal schreiben welche Kette das ist ?
> Der Preis ist sicher interessant auch für andere Teichund Filter bauer.



Lava 2-8mm gab's bei mir nach Anfrage beim örtlichen Baustoffhändler pro Tonne für ~60,- Euro. Es lohnt sich bei mehreren an zu fragen - bei mir waren da Unterschiede von 400% dabei.


----------



## axel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo Sandra

Ich wollt das Wasser fließen sehen und den Vögeln ne größere Badestelle bieten .
Jetzt werden sie wieder an Wasserauslauf baden müssen . Da kann ich sie aber besser beobachten  

lg
axel


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*



Ares schrieb:


> Ok. Danke Dir.
> Gibt es noch einen Tipp ob es besser ist, den Wasserstand unter oder über der Oberfläche der Lavaschicht zu halten? Wo sind da die Vor- bzw. Nachteile?
> 
> Sorry, aber je mehr ich mir den Kopf zerbreche um das optimale Ergebnis zu erzielen, um so mehr Fragen kommen auf. Und noch ist es ja nicht zu spät



Moin

Wasserüberstand sieht nett aus 

Nachteile :

Mückenzucht
mögliche stärkere Verschmutzung durch Eintrag (Vogelkot Laub Staub)
mögliche Veralgung und Verschlammung der oberen Schicht

mfG


----------



## Ares (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Hallo,

nun haben wir die Lava eingebracht und spülen diese mit Brunnenwasser - um den Dreck heraus zu waschen - bevor wir die Verbindung zum "Hauptteich" machen. 
Wie lange muß man die Lava reinigen? Bis sich das Wasser gar nicht mehr verfärbt? 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Ares (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Pflanzenfilter gesucht!*

Es ist geschafft!
2 Tonnen Lava, ca. 1/2 T Kies und einige größere Steine für den Rand wurden eingebracht. 
Wir haben uns nun entschieden erst mal den Wasserüberstand zu lassen. Mehr Lava können wir ja auch später noch einfüllen, wenn es uns so nicht gefällt .
Nun müssen nur noch die Pflanzen gut anwachsen. Mal sehen wie es im nächsten Jahr aussieht.

Gruß
Sandra


----------

